# Cotic BFe Max vs Banshee Paradox V3



## Surfindabass (Nov 30, 2020)

Narrowed it down to these 2. Feel like I can't go wrong with either but would like to see from those who have ridden both.


----------



## drog (Sep 18, 2005)

Look up hardtail party on youtube.

I have a banshee and it made me sell my transition smuggler so I would recommend it.


----------



## Surfindabass (Nov 30, 2020)

Yup, great channel. I found it when I was thinking of getting a Nimble 9 a few months ago then discovered all the other hardtails out there.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome! I'm sure you won't be disappointed (and I own a paradox  )


----------

